# Bad News!!!



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Saturday the 27th was the day we were suppose to bring Ollie home. The breeder just called and during his last vet check (today) it was found that he had a heart problem. I am devastated! so are my kids. I had everything ready for him.... I'm literally in tears.

The breeder is giving me the choice of choosing from another litter but my heart is already with the puppy I suppose to get. I don't want to go through getting my hopes up... I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. What exactly is the problem. If it's a minor heart murmur, they are common in young pups and usually disappear as the puppy grows. Perhaps you could speak directly to the vet.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh I am so sorry  I can't imagine how sad you must be. That's really good that she was honest though. One of my pure bred cats was from a breeder and a murmur was detected only after I brought him home and had already had him for a week.  I kept him of course and sadly, it did not end well  I would say, if possible, wait for the next litter, unless the vet tells you it is an innocent murmur.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I am sorry to see this, so upsetting for you and your family. Do you know what the heart problem is? I had the sweetest Springer Spaniel who was found to have a murmur later in her life, she was 6 or 7 when it was discovered and she lived to be 11 1/2 years old. I understand they can be common in puppies and usually correct themselves in time. 

If it were me I believe I would choose another puppy, very difficult I'm sure but you do want your new baby to have the best possible chance at a healthy life. Did your breeder offer to let you take this puppy anyway? Would it be possible for you to talk with the vet? Oh, I feel your pain and I hope things will turn out for the best. You will have a puppy soon. I am sorry.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear this - do you have more information? Can you speak with the vet regarding the puppy.
Heart murmurs are graded 1-4 (I think) and it is not uncommon for a pup to have a low level (1) murmur and these often disappear when the pup is maturing.

However there is no guarantee and if I was you I would not proceed with the pup unless you are able to talk with the vet and get his first hand opinion. You need to know what you might be getting yourself into. had a rescue GSD who had a heart murmur and she lived a happy full life until she was 13 and a half and our old JRT was diagnosed with a heart murmur when she was 10 or so and she lived to 16 and a half - she was an awesome agility dog and was active and full on and did not really start slowing down until she was 14 and a half....


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh no, I'm so sorry for you. As others have said can you discuss with the vet and find out what the actual problem is? 
Our last dog developed a grade 1 heart murmur that never progressed past that point, he lived till he was 16 and other than regular vet checks and injections he never once visited the vet

I hope you get something sorted.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

Thank you for the well wishes. This is still very upsetting for me. I did get more information. She said it was a stage 4 mur mur and she wouldn't dare let me bring him home that way. She said she will be taking him to the cardiologist but she said that I can pick from a new litter or get my deposit returned. Even though I will not be brining this particular pup home I still am very worried about him and hate to hear what he is going through. I feel like I am going through a grieving process. My husband and I have decided to pick a pup from the next litter but will be visiting them personally.
The cockapoo that chooses me will be very much loved and cherished. 
Thanks again for your well wishes and I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry. A stage four murmur is pretty bad especially at this early age. If I remember correctly they are measured to a 6? Or maybe 5. The only good thing I believe is the pup is so young, surgery could be an option for him.

It has been several years, our Springer was stage 4 when it was discovered and she was older. She saw a cardiologist regularly and had something like 8 meds twice daily. She had to have quarterly blood work done as her meds could damage her liver & kidneys. She lived well for 3 years or more and then it was discovered she had an inactive thyroid, more meds. She began to show signs that her condition was wearing on her but she was a fighter, and really tried to rally herself. The murmur really ages them with all the stress on their heart. They slow down. We watched for the cough, I even had a med to give her if and when she could not stop coughing. She was around 10 years when her quarterly blood work showed she was now diabetic. I was heart broken. She had fought so hard and had been such a trooper. I learned how to give her injections twice a day, she never felt a thing, thankfully. Some days I had to force feed her as she had absolutely no interest in eating but had to eat with all these medications. We continued on with all the meds, blood work, cardiologists until she had what we believe was a diabetic crash. Our vet, with tears in her eyes, told me it was time to let Izzy go. She was 11 1/2. I truly believe that wonderful dog fought so hard for me. She was ready to give up, I wasn't and she knew it. Our family came to the vet, in a private room and held her and watched her go to seep. At peace, at last.

It is only my opinion, but living with a heart murmur is not a happy life. If the heart can be repaired, wonderful. I don't believe I would willingly go through that again. I will never try to extend the life of another pet when they are struggling as she did. As tough as it is today, you will have a beautiful, healthy puppy to love and cuddle very soon. Our Sophie has brought so much laughter and pure joy into our lives, we are thankful everyday for our new little Cockapoo. I look forward to hearing about the pup you will be bringing home to join your family.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Big hugs to you. I can't imagine how sad you must feel right now. Good luck as you choose your next pup.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

:hug: So very, very sad, your grieving is very natural. Soon you'll get your puppy and he will help your heart heal with so, so much love. Maybe when that happens you can think of a tender tribute to the puppy who was not to be, a donation to a vet medical research project or something of that sort. In the meantime please be very good to yourself as you process all this.


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

So sorry for your news x


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone! today was suppose to be the day he was suppose to be coming home. I tried to keep my mind busy, put away his crate and toys until next time. My alarm on my phone went off at 8am saying "get dressed it's time to get Ollie" and I literally was in tears. Having a tribute and giving back to help animals is something I will be doing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am so sorry - what a rubbish situation to be in. Crying seems a very natural reaction. Plant an Ollie bush or tree in your garden - or get your children to paint some Ollie stones. In your heart he was already your dog you have a right to grieve.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

So sorry to see this. It is good that the breeder let you know so you could make an informed decision. When is the next litter planned for?


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

I can't imagine how disappointing that would be...best of luck as you wait for the next litter. If you don't mind me asking, what will happen to Oliver now? Is his prognosis life-threatening?


----------



## Daisydog (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear your very sad news. We picked our puppy up on Saturday so I know how I would have felt if we'd have received your awful news.

It's good that they can pick these problems up now rather than finding out further along the line, but still heartbreaking for you.

Sending you best wishes and hoping that you'll soon have your longed for puppy.

Laura


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

I wanted to update you'll about my situation. There is a litter that I will be able to choose from soon which is bitter sweet but exciting. My kids want to still name the puppy Oliver "Ollie" but I'm not sure if that would be insensitive given the situation. Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Michele: As of right now I'm not sure what's going to happen with him. I'm keeping in contact with the breeder.

I will keep you guys posted and updated with any new pictures. Until then I hope ya'll don't mind me remaining on the forum


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad there will soon be a little one running around. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Glad to hear your wait won't be too long. I agree that I'd have a hard time calling him Ollie. You could pick something similar like Ogie, Auggie, Raleigh... Good luck!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wally sounds like Ollie and will possibly be appropriate!
Try not to let your head set rules - and open your heart fully to this pup - and believe that the perfect pup will come into your lives at the right time. 
Here's hoping all will be well for you this time round.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Good to see you will soon have your baby. This must have been so difficult for your family. I'm not sure what I would do about the name either, could look at it as a tribute to the little one. Oh, Auggie would be a great name as Naomi suggested.

I believe you are most welcome here on the forum. We are waiting for new puppy pictures!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love the name Ollie and for me it would nothing but a wonderful tribute to the first Ollie. If it really upsets you add another "li" and call him Ollili and then call him Ollie for short.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm glad to hear that there is another little to choose from, but know it must be hard too  I hear you on the name. I had the most amazing cat several years ago named Griffin and he died of cardiomyopathy at the age of 4 very unexpectedly. I keep thinking that Griffin would be such a great name for a little apricot poo but sort of feel conflicted about it too. I bet you'll know if it's right once you meet the new pup.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for all of your input. I must honestly say I'm so in love with the name Ollie. My 3 year old daughter said to name him kitty... geez, I can say she will not have a say in this one lol. I love the idea of having the name as a tribute. I really can't wait to share pics with you'll.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If you wish to name him Ollie and the name suits your new pup then go with that. Look forward to meeting your new pup


----------

